
Is some music better than it can be played, and does some music need help? - ColinWright
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/culture/stephenhough/100068542/is-some-music-better-than-it-can-be-played-and-does-some-music-need-help/
======
lazzarello
Some written music can be interpreted in extremely different ways, in
performance, especially if the original composer and performers of the era are
no longer living. Listen to Glenn Gould play Brahms B minor rhapsody and
compare it to any other performance, then compare that to another random
performance, say Arhtur Rubinstein.

As for the question, all music needs an audience for a really good
performance. It makes a huge difference and helps in so many ways.

